

Jerry Yang offers sneak peak of Yahoo's future: Life! - nreece
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=7503

======
Tichy
I guess Microsoft beat them to it (WindowsLive or something like that).

Personally, I don't want a company to take over my life. Even if it
effectively does, I suspect it is not a good marketing move to call it so.

I also don't want to be reminded that my life happens only on the internet.

------
zach
So has "sneak peak" just evolved to post-ironic usage now or what?

"Sneak peak" is more popular now than "looser" ever was.

<http://news.google.com/news?q=%22sneak+peak%22>

